# For those with DEPO lights



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

I have been playing around with my friend DEPO lights to get better light output, and found something intresting. 
I don't know if his lights only arrived light that.
here is the output of the DEPO projector with regular light
not installed in the car









and this is HID installed with H7 adaptor








and this is how the orginal socket looks like. 








So you can see the light output is not great, I have experiment previously with adding different projector lights and the light was 100x better, however my friend doesn't want to spend almost 200 us for projetors so I had to play around again with originals, so I decided to install the bowl upside down you can see the notch for the bulb is upwards showsn on picture below








so I installed regular bulbs first and you can see I got much much better light output








then I installed HId's again and you can see lightout put is much better then first time








so this could be the cheapest solution without spending money, and get better light output. I was able to remove the bowl from the theback of the of lights without removing the front glass.. 
So afterall looks good..


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: For those with DEPO lights (paul99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paul99* »_this doesn't make sense making low beam to high beam.
what thsi fix that improves the light output into the road even when using original bulb lights here is example

Im sorry but those pics are very undefined and unclear?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: For those with DEPO lights (paul99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paul99* »_
I turned around the bowl... that's all I did.. 

Sorry what is the "bowl"?
Bulbholders? Projector housing?


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

*Re: For those with DEPO lights (Cullen)*

ok I try to be more specific
What I did was I turned around the bowl fliped over in another words.. and in this result the light out have improved a lot.. still confused ?


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

*Re: For those with DEPO lights (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_Sorry what is the "bowl"?
Bulbholders? Projector housing?


this parts the bulb socket is attach to the bowl.. which is this part below








another picture
this is the part I am talking about.. I don't know what other term to use for this









_Modified by paul99 at 2:24 PM 4-4-2005_


_Modified by paul99 at 2:26 PM 4-4-2005_


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

*Re: For those with DEPO lights (Cullen)*

..


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: For those with DEPO lights (paul99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paul99* »_

this parts the bulb socket is attach to the bowl.. which is this part below








another picture
this is the part I am talking about.. I don't know what other term to use for this









_Modified by paul99 at 2:24 PM 4-4-2005_

_Modified by paul99 at 2:26 PM 4-4-2005_


Projector housing/reflector, and when you look into it in the original picture you will see the METAL CUTOFF piece when you turn this 180 around you are making it into a highbeam more than a lowbeam!! NOT RECMENDED, as you are undoing the whole idea of the Ecodes!


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

*Re: For those with DEPO lights (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_Projector housing/reflector, and when you look into it in the original picture you will see the METAL CUTOFF piece when you turn this 180 around you are making it into a highbeam more than a lowbeam!! NOT RECMENDED, as you are undoing the whole idea of the Ecodes!









I don't think you still understand me, I am not touching the cutoff, flipping over. the only part I turned around in housing is this part











_Modified by paul99 at 2:36 PM 4-4-2005_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: For those with DEPO lights (paul99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paul99* »_
I don't think you still understand me, I am not touching the cutoff, flipping over. the only part I turned around in housing is this part










_Modified by paul99 at 2:36 PM 4-4-2005_

Oh ok, can you please email me the pics and I'll fwd them to the factory to see what they say!


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

*Re: For those with DEPO lights (Cullen)*

ok I will do that..


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: For those with DEPO lights (paul99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paul99* »_ 

















If this is the SAME side headlight? if so the picture is turned 180!?


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

*Re: For those with DEPO lights (Cullen)*

no, 
the top one is passenger and the bottom is driver side,
I didn't take the photo of the driver side after the fact, so I used passenger side...


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: For those with DEPO lights (paul99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paul99* »_no, 
the top one is passenger and the bottom is driver side,
I didn't take the photo of the driver side after the fact, so I used passenger side... 

ok just a bit confusing 180 this way and that way


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

*Re: For those with DEPO lights (Cullen)*

Just turn 180 degress either way works..


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: For those with DEPO lights (paul99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paul99* »_Just turn 180 degress either way works.. 


Well your car works in reverse too







but is it the best option?


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

*Re: For those with DEPO lights (Cullen)*

I sent you email... 
let me know if this make sense to you...


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: For those with DEPO lights (paul99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paul99* »_I sent you email... 
let me know if this make sense to you... 

got the email now


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

*Re: For those with DEPO lights (paul99)*

Just resend the revised.. version..


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

*Re: For those with DEPO lights (paul99)*

here is more pictures taken outside (they were not installed on the car, just sitting on the top of the engine cover) 
Orignal light output









here is when the bulb bowl was flipped (turned aroun 180 degrees, need to remove 8 screws holding the bulb bowl then turn around 180 degrees so the notch on the bulb socket is upwards) 









_Modified by paul99 at 8:40 PM 4-4-2005_

_Modified by paul99 at 8:43 PM 4-4-2005_


_Modified by paul99 at 6:23 AM 4-6-2005_


----------



## Bezerk_70 (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: For those with DEPO lights (paul99)*

If I were you, first I would just try it the way it came from the factory. Put everything together and see how the light pattern is with the lights installed. Mine looks just fine, I did not turn anything around. The only modification I had to do was with the turnsignal sockets and bulbs. I used the sockets from the OEM headlights, because the depos were wired to the European harness. One of them uses single filament bulbs, the other duals. If you dont do that, your turnsignals will blink faster, as if a bulb is out.


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

*Re: For those with DEPO lights (Bezerk_70)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bezerk_70* »_If I were you, first I would just try it the way it came from the factory. Put everything together and see how the light pattern is with the lights installed. Mine looks just fine, I did not turn anything around. The only modification I had to do was with the turnsignal sockets and bulbs. I used the sockets from the OEM headlights, because the depos were wired to the European harness. One of them uses single filament bulbs, the other duals. If you dont do that, your turnsignals will blink faster, as if a bulb is out.

You can see the pictures taken a label as Original_setup the first picture take outside, this is a lighoutput you get from factory, the second is after I flipped the bulb bowl and huge improvement, I did see your pictures you posted , if you can verify the your bulb socket if the notch for the bulb is upwards or downwards like on the pictures below








or


----------



## Mp3Supply (Aug 30, 2004)

wow what a difference, but werid how you had to flip it. . .


----------



## Karnuts (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (Mp3Supply)*

Hello weekend project!!!! Paul, you rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GTIBRAZIL (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (Karnuts)*

Ok people, I am going to install my headlights tomorrow, I had to order a hella kit from another vendor because I can't wait from cullen anymore








Do you guys have any tips on the hid install / headlight install ?
I will take some pics of the Low/high/fog beams so we can compare with the originals beams


----------



## Karnuts (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (GTIBRAZIL)*

The headlight install SOUNDS complicated, but in actuality it is fairly easy. 
1. Open your hood.
2. Take off the clip that holds the pulltab for your hood to the latch mechanism (it goes through the grille). Flip it from one side and then flip the other side.
3. Pull your grille off. It just snaps out. 
4. Take out the screws in your inner fender liners (both sides) from the top of the bumper line down. 2-3 on each side.

5. Take out the bolts behind the two small grilles in the lower bumper.
6. Pull from the front of the wheel well to the front of the car on one side and then from the other. (Be sure to have a cardboard box or a towel to lay under your bumper so you don't scratch it.) Your bumper is now off, but there is a wire connected to something on the drivers side so don't try to move it away from the car too far. 
7. There are four screws that hold the h/l on. If you look at the new housing you should be able to find them on the car. 
8. Reverse the steps, but when putting the bumper back on, there are slots that must be aligned for it to fit properly. One on each side, just push the tab into the slot as you are lining the bumper up and slide it straight back.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Karnuts (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (Karnuts)*

I just did the flip last night, makes a ton of difference. Did you notice the toggle in your lights, from RHD to LHD? I thought that was pretty cool. Now I have super wide light output.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (Karnuts)*

The LHD/RHD toggle is found on most modern projectorlights (not all), makes it easy for car (and headlight) makers to have a 'universal' light for both LHD and RHD applications.


----------



## GTIBRAZIL (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (Cullen)*

Hi guys, Ive just installed my cullen's depo projectors + 6K HID, well
first problem: I sent my car to wash and water came in on my left headlight....
The fog beam is useless, it looks like a mix of low and high...
I wil try to change the bowl cause I didnt like the low beam, all the light is on the cut off I can't see ****...
If the bowl change dont work I will install my original headlights....

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

*Re: (GTIBRAZIL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIBRAZIL* »_Hi guys, Ive just installed my cullen's depo projectors + 6K HID, well
first problem: I sent my car to wash and water came in on my left headlight....
The fog beam is useless, it looks like a mix of low and high...
I wil try to change the bowl cause I didnt like the low beam, all the light is on the cut off I can't see ****...
If the bowl change dont work I will install my original headlights....

Thanks for the tips!

is your cutoff like this








or much better like this below ?








I did notice one thing when looking through my friend depo lights that seal is not well done, I have run leakage test on them and found that the seal that holds the glass to the rest of the headlight had leaked in two places, but using clear silicone around the headlight will fix this problem. second found that there is not enough air circulation in the headlight, and found the rubber holes were not cut through ..


----------



## GTIBRAZIL (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (paul99)*

My cuttoff is like the first picture...








I wil make the silicone mod and the bowl mod and post some pics
Tks!


----------



## silver bullet_337 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (GTIBRAZIL)*

hmm....mine seemed to have the beam pattern of the bowled one already...i am very pleased with my depo lights from the factory. kind of a bitch to adjust...but once i did it...the output was so much better than the stock hella smokes.


----------



## GTIBRAZIL (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (silver bullet_337)*

kick ass mod, my light output is now awesome!!! Thanks!
I am guessing they hiried some new guys and they are assembling all the HL wrong hheheh


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (GTIBRAZIL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIBRAZIL* »_kick ass mod, my light output is now awesome!!! Thanks!
I am guessing they hiried some new guys and they are assembling all the HL wrong hheheh

Sure didnt want to believe that at first but I have my doubts now!!


----------



## pejammin (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: (Cullen)*

Can you guys give me any info as to what bulbs you used? My stock wouldn't fit in the Depos. . .


----------



## a2gtinut (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: (pejammin)*

Someone should tell Cullen that his lights have the same problem.
I think factory is assembling them wrong.
My brother had these lights for few hours and returned them due to $hitty output.


----------



## Royale5 (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: (a2gtinut)*

WOW great work the flipped bowl look 100000000000x better, Im surprised they didnt come like that.


----------



## www.Euro-Cullen.com (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (a2gtinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2gtinut* »_Someone should tell Cullen that his lights have the same problem.
I think factory is assembling them wrong.
My brother had these lights for few hours and returned them due to $hitty output.


We have informed the factory, they are looking into it!


----------



## a2gtinut (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: (www.Euro-Cullen.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *www.Euro-Cullen.com* »_We have informed the factory, they are looking into it!

If you have informed factory long time ago that these lights have a problem then you would sell a lot more of these.



_Modified by a2gtinut at 10:22 PM 5-17-2005_


----------



## www.Euro-Cullen.com (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (a2gtinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2gtinut* »_
I you have informed factory long time ago.


That's exactly what was done!
Also reason for delay of more from them currently!


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (www.Euro-Cullen.com)*

This better be a fluke with just one headlight set. Otherwise I'll be pissed again.


----------



## www.Euro-Cullen.com (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (SinisterMind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SinisterMind* »_This better be a fluke with just one headlight set. Otherwise I'll be pissed again.









Huh? Just one? No its to us, to FK to everyone!


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (www.Euro-Cullen.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *www.Euro-Cullen.com* »_
Huh? Just one? No its to us, to FK to everyone!

If this indeed is a problem because the factory assembled the lights wrong, then I'll be pissed. I returned the light because of crappy light output.


----------



## www.Euro-Cullen.com (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (SinisterMind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SinisterMind* »_
If this indeed is a problem because the factory assembled the lights wrong, then I'll be pissed. I returned the light because of crappy light output. 

That's what we are trying to figure out with the factory!


----------



## monster20v (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (www.Euro-Cullen.com)*

I just installed my Depo's a week ago. No problems, light output is fine, so far so good.


----------



## www.Euro-Cullen.com (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (monster20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *monster20v* »_I just installed my Depo's a week ago. No problems, light output is fine, so far so good.

Yeah as it appears not all batches are like this!


----------



## a2gtinut (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: (www.Euro-Cullen.com)*

so where is the QC you were so proud about?
Now looks like many are assebled incorrectly.
When people started to point out that there is something wrong with light output you were really offended.
It would nice to get official "Sorry, I f-ed up"


----------



## www.Euro-Cullen.com (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (a2gtinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2gtinut* »_so where is the QC you were so proud about?
Now looks like many are assebled incorrectly.
When people started to point out that there is something wrong with light output you were really offended.
It would nice to get official "Sorry, I f-ed up"

We are NOT the *factory*















You need to talk to them!


----------



## a2gtinut (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: (www.Euro-Cullen.com)*

Cullen,
You were telling everybody that you also check these lights.
any way, any news from manufacturer?


----------



## www.Euro-Cullen.com (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (a2gtinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2gtinut* »_Cullen,
You were telling everybody that you also check these lights.


Yes for shipping damage and such the normal VENDOR level inspection


----------



## cashm0ney04 (Sep 22, 2004)

that's odd. when neb. got his lights from cullen, i thought his cutoff was pretty nice. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=6 but after seeing this post, it seems like his cutoff is similar to the first one, which is the stock pattern that the light came with. the 180 degree flip is a big improvement.


----------



## cashm0ney04 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: For those with DEPO lights (paul99)*

well i receive cullen's light today and was messing around with the projectors and my blue light. i took out the h7 bulb and shined my blue light through so i can see which cutoff pattern it has, and it seems to me i got the good one because the cutoff is like this
_Quote, originally posted by *paul99* »_










can't wait to get my hid kit...(dont know when







) and install these. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: For those with DEPO lights (cashm0ney04)*

I am glad I got rid of my inpro projectors a while ago. Best thing I ever did. 
Waiting on some real BMW HID projectors to retrofit into my lights and have the real thing soon


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: For those with DEPO lights (vR32)*

Any new updates?


----------



## Jetta4Life (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: For those with DEPO lights (SinisterMind)*

BUMP FOR UPDATES


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

Awesome job on this little WRITE-UP and INFO here on the DEPO Projectors!!!
Cause like some other DUBBERS I've been looking into buying the DEPO R32 Projector Headlights.
Thanx
And quick Questiono the Rheostat Kits work with these Projectors?


_Modified by sleepygti28 at 4:33 PM 5-24-2005_


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (sleepygti28)*

so...


----------



## www.Euro-Cullen.com (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (sleepygti28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepygti28* »_
And quick Questiono the Rheostat Kits work with these Projectors?


Yes as they like all the other Ecodes are made to take the original parts found on the European cars!


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (SinisterMind)*

so, what's going on with this or does Cullen not give a crap about this?


----------



## www.Euro-Cullen.com (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (SinisterMind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SinisterMind* »_so, what's going on with this or does Cullen not give a crap about this?

We didnt make the product we have informed the factory several times, but try to keep in mind this is NOT a tiny factory...what we care or not doesnt mean the factory will...


----------



## Pap337 (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (www.Euro-Cullen.com)*

Please check this thread out has anyone change the projectors in thier Depo lights?:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2033119


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (www.Euro-Cullen.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *www.Euro-Cullen.com* »_
We didnt make the product we have informed the factory several times, but try to keep in mind this is NOT a tiny factory...what we care or not doesnt mean the factory will...

So that really says a lot about the company, which also is a direct relation to the product they make. One word sums up the company and their products CRAP(can't use the other word).


----------



## veedubb8 (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (SinisterMind)*

man, you guys are coming down pretty hard on Cullen. 
Yes, the company that manufactures the headlights seems to have a bit of a QC problem. Yes, it appears that this caught Cullen off gaurd. He does a lot of research and has built a strong respectable reputation for providing Texers with high quality products at decent prices. He also knows the product he supports and understands it's technologies and regualtions and therefore has also proved to be a great resource to everybody here on the Tex. 
Chill out, the man's looking into it.
Depo does have a reputation for providing inexpensive but usually quality products. Not necessarily the quality of OEM or Hella, but good product for the price. If you're saving a couple bucks, expect those couple of bucks to have come from somewhere in the supply and manufacturing process. 

_Modified by veedubb8 at 1:30 AM 6-17-2005_


_Modified by veedubb8 at 1:33 AM 6-17-2005_


----------



## ruba_dubdub (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: For those with DEPO lights (paul99)*

I reversed the projectors on mine and it put out MUCH better light!! (Sorry for all the different sized pics, I did it over a period of a few weeks and changed the resolution afterwards.)
Here's what my HID's looked like with my stock headlights:








Here's what my HID's in my Depo's looked like after installing them as received:








I was ready to return the damn things after seeing what crappy light output they made, and I wish I would've taken a picture of what they looked like on the road. Holy CRAP they looked like donkey a$$!!!







But after finding this thread I decided to experiment on just one projector and see what it looked like compared to the other one. Here's how it turned out:
















And here's what they both looked like after reversing both projectors:








And the much better light output it produces:








If I didn't find this thread I would've probably given up and returned them with a nasty-gram attached, so thanks to paul99 for helping us out with these.













































_Modified by ruba_dubdub at 12:59 PM 6-17-2005_


----------



## surfcity21 (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: For those with DEPO lights (ruba_dubdub)*

damn why didnt i check this post a week ago. 
i thought these lights were poor output and i didnt install the fog lights because of the melting issue. now im in the middle of swapping the backs from a pair of stock housings and putting the depo/fk projector and glass lense in it. i also changed out the fog light lense from the fk/depo lense to the stock lense which throws the beam wider then what comes with the fk/depo
kramer


----------



## Deeez1459 (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: For those with DEPO lights (ruba_dubdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruba_dubdub* »_
And the much better light output it produces:









_Modified by ruba_dubdub at 12:59 PM 6-17-2005_

You have the fogs on in this picture? If not, you got some pretty good light output on those. Makes me think twice about purchasing a nice set up drop-in hid's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ruba_dubdub (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: For those with DEPO lights (Deeez1459)*

Actually I don't have the fogs on, one of the bulbs burned out and I haven't replaced it yet. The fogs barely make it known that they're on since I got my HID's a few years ago. The fogs just don't put out enough light in comparison.


----------



## surfcity21 (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: For those with DEPO lights (ruba_dubdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruba_dubdub* »_Actually I don't have the fogs on, one of the bulbs burned out and I haven't replaced it yet. The fogs barely make it known that they're on since I got my HID's a few years ago. The fogs just don't put out enough light in comparison.

swap out the fk fogs with factory fogs. they have slits which disperses the beam for a much wider pattern


----------



## Deeez1459 (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: For those with DEPO lights (surfcity21)*

i recently bought some osram all weather bulbs and I get a pretty good dispersion of light as well


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (veedubb8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubb8* »_man, you guys are coming down pretty hard on Cullen. 
Yes, the company that manufactures the headlights seems to have a bit of a QC problem. Yes, it appears that this caught Cullen off gaurd. He does a lot of research and has built a strong respectable reputation for providing Texers with high quality products at decent prices. He also knows the product he supports and understands it's technologies and regualtions and therefore has also proved to be a great resource to everybody here on the Tex. 
Chill out, the man's looking into it.
Depo does have a reputation for providing inexpensive but usually quality products. Not necessarily the quality of OEM or Hella, but good product for the price. If you're saving a couple bucks, expect those couple of bucks to have come from somewhere in the supply and manufacturing process. 


It's obvious that these lights have problems and it's been a month since Cullen supposedly informed the factory. That kind of slow response is unacceptable. Lights like these are actually a safety risk and would never be allowed to be sold anywhere in Europe. That's why Cullen never revealed who makes them. Only when people received them that then they found out it's Depo because the name is stamped on the glass.


----------



## www.Euro-Cullen.com (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (SinisterMind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SinisterMind* »_
That kind of slow response is unacceptable. 

This is the factory not us...try to tell a huge mass producing factory that "hey you have an issue with these 10lights" do you think they listen and take you seriously right off the bat?

_Quote, originally posted by *SinisterMind* »_That's why Cullen never revealed who makes them. 


Many times when we start offering something prerelease / preproduction there are details we are not allowed to give out, like with these lights and mk2 foglights etc. If you look around you will see that these are marketed under both FK and Depo brandnames, this was not clear at the time we intiated this offer. If you compare with the Bora version you will see the BORA ones are NOT sold under the Depo name (which was not decided yet when the Golf ones were initially coming out.)
There are always alot of details we are not allowed to go into for reasons we even cant post then, this is something we respect in order to keep our relations with the factories direct.
As for the ACTUAL topic in this thread, I personally am convinced that this is a mixup now by the factory after have comparing the sister models for the Bora's, and we are working on "convincing" the factory to look into this!


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (www.Euro-Cullen.com)*

Solution for the problem - just spend a little more money and buy Hella.


----------



## Padlock (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: (vR32)*

Don't know whats up with mine... Depo r32 projectors w/ HID drop in kit... Good output.. but beam pattern is way messed up.. anyone know what i can do to fix this?


























_Modified by Padlock at 10:20 PM 6-18-2005_


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

Not to sound like a dick, but did you try aiming hhem properly...b/c they seem to be aimed low....and not aligned right....


----------



## VeeDubbinJetta91 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: (bmxp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxp* »_Not to sound like a dick, but did you try aiming hhem properly...b/c they seem to be aimed low....and not aligned right....

dude you totally sound like a dick







haha jk







yea i agree with peter your lights look like they are aimed low maybe try aiming them up a little bit and see if that helps http://www.angelfire.com/droid/reefvw/aim.html try that also a how to on aiming ecodes or any lights for that matter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Padlock (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: (VeeDubbinJetta91)*

thanks will do! should i also try flipping my projector 180 while im at it?


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (Padlock)*

Oh yea!!! That sounds like a CRAZY IDEA but it just might work!








Just kidding man!!!


----------



## cashm0ney04 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: (Padlock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Padlock* »_thanks will do! should i also try flipping my projector 180 while im at it?

i don't think you should since your light output are already good.


----------



## cashm0ney04 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: (Karnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Karnuts* »_I just did the flip last night, makes a ton of difference. Did you notice the toggle in your lights, from RHD to LHD? I thought that was pretty cool. Now I have super wide light output. 

factory depo headlight = RHD
USA = LHD
RHD -/+ 180 Degrees = LHD
LHD=USA
that right there is the solution?


----------



## cashm0ney04 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: (cashm0ney04)*

just did the flip, what a great difference! 
hids still not here though














http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (cashm0ney04)*

You just might need to adjust them again...
Be careful when doing so or else you might break the headlights or adjusters.








Good Luck


----------



## Padlock (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: (sleepygti28)*

yeah having a hard time w/ left n right leveler, seems to be sticky.. anything i can use to make it easier to turn?


----------



## mreuro (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: (Padlock)*

I got my DEPOT light not long ago then i got the 12000k HID kit and this is the pattern i get. I think its good. 















I need some opinions. Let me know what you think. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: For those with DEPO lights (mreuro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mreuro* »_I need some opinions. Let me know what you think.

Why would anybody buy purple headlights? The lower the "K" the better the light.
[Sorry, you asked!]


----------



## cashm0ney04 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: (mreuro)*

you have the good pattern and light output but 12000k is too purple for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif im still waiting for my 6000k ones.


----------



## mreuro (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: (cashm0ney04)*

Thanks for the input. For now i will keep these bulbs, but soon i will get new ones.







8000k


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (mreuro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mreuro* »_Thanks for the input. For now i will keep these bulbs, but soon i will get new ones.







8000k 

If you want to still retain that Purplish Look from your bulbs just get 6000K or 6500K HID Bulbs...

And you'll def. have way better light output then the 12000K bulbs.


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (sleepygti28)*

This died rather quickly. 
Some time ago I bought a set of these from Cullen and returned them ASAP due to horrible output. After seeing this thread I went to Waterfest and bought a set for $250. Got a H7 adapter from ebay, turned the bulb holder 180 just like the other guy did, and installed hids. They do look better. I will post pics as soon as I install the lights on the car.


----------



## lilaznplugger (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (SinisterMind)*

bump


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (lilaznplugger)*

I should have the lights installed in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Deeez1459 (Mar 31, 2004)

I did this mod last night and boy, it does improve the lighting.


----------



## jofritz (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: (mreuro)*

May i ask where u got your HIDs from? How much were they?
I wanna do the same thing (projectors & HID) 
I"m looking at these projectors:
http://www.procarparts.com/sto...oreDB
I dont want my lights to be that purple though....


_Modified by jofritz at 3:22 PM 8-2-2005_


----------



## mreuro (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: (jofritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jofritz* »_May i ask where u got your HIDs from? How much were they?
I wanna do the same thing (projectors & HID) 
I"m looking at these projectors:
http://www.procarparts.com/sto...oreDB
I dont want my lights to be that purple though....

_Modified by jofritz at 3:22 PM 8-2-2005_


Got them on e-bay. Here is the link http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...bup:


----------



## LA20 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (mreuro)*

Im for paul


----------



## LA20 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (LA20)*

I did the 180 mod, thanks Paul for this info. and thanks Cullen for hooking us up with some crap http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## cashm0ney04 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: (LA20)*

x2


----------



## Satummoo (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (cashm0ney04)*

could it be possible to just install the bulb upsidedown


----------



## cashm0ney04 (Sep 22, 2004)

No because H7 bulbs are only meant to be installed one way, to put them in upside down you must flip the whole "bowl" or "bulb holder" or whatever you call that. It was discussed in this thread, please read.


----------



## DamnYank! (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: (Karnuts)*

i know this is an OLD thread, but what is this LHD/RHD 'toggle' that is referenced? is it just the process of doing the 180 rotation? or something simpler? 
i just installed a set of DEPO's tonight and the beam cutoff seems to be \_ \_ like for RHD vs what i would want it to be like _/ _/ , also the cutoff/clarity is not the same side to side.
what change/mod do i need to do in order to make this happen?


----------

